# Introducing Yourself to the Neighbors...



## Guenevere (Aug 31, 2006)

My hunny and I are going to be moving into a new house soon and I was wondering what y'all thought might be the best way to get to know the new neighbors.

How did you meet your neighbors?

Should we just wander over and say hello? It seems like such an odd thing to do, "uhm, hi, I'm your neighbor. Ok, see ya". I don't know? Getting to know my neighbors is kinda important to me and we're going to be in a little cul-de-sac like area so it seems like it would be strange no to get to know them.

Any suggestions???


----------



## Pauline (Aug 31, 2006)

Hiya,my adivce is to NOT get too friendly with your neighbours apart from a passing hello. Becoming familiar with neighbours is not a good idea. Stick with your friends.Just my opionion.


----------



## Guenevere (Aug 31, 2006)

Well I'm not necessarily looking to be buddies, but I think it's important to know them.


----------



## sproutwings (Aug 31, 2006)

Do you like to bake? You can't go wrong with baking some nice cokies or a banana bread and takin git over as a way to say hi. But since you're hte one moving in, you could always just wait until you see them out and then wave, smile, and maybe go over and say Hey.


----------



## Guenevere (Aug 31, 2006)

Originally Posted by *sproutwings* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Do you like to bake? You can't go wrong with baking some nice cokies or a banana bread and takin git over as a way to say hi. But since you're hte one moving in, you could always just wait until you see them out and then wave, smile, and maybe go over and say Hey. I did think about baking, I was wondering what others thought about that.
Originally all of us on the block were suppossed to be moving in on the same date but our closing took about a month longer than expected. So it's kinda weird, I feel like the late kid to class. LOL!


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 31, 2006)

I would just say "Hi!" in passing, and I'd say about a week after settling in, then try to make more conversation. I've had some crappy neighbors in the past, so I try to get a feel for my neighbors before I try striking up friendly conversation. Sometimes it helps to observe first, then you know what kind of person you're approaching when you go to make nice LOL!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 31, 2006)

All the neighbors on my street are pretty friendly with each other. We don't hang out together normally but everyone knows each other by name since we've all lived around here for so long. I think it's important to be friendly with your neighbors, too. Back when we had that tornado and our electricity was out for 4 days we were all gathered up the street hanging out since there was nothing else to do. Since we have gas we thankfully still had hot water but the neighbors across the street didn't so we let them take a couple of showers at our house. I've had neighbors bake me something and bring it over to introduce themselves and welcome me when I first moved in somewhere and i've done the same. We're just friendly like that in the South. I see nothing wrong with you baking something and going over to introduce yourself to them. I'm sure they'd appreciate it.


----------



## SumtingSweet (Aug 31, 2006)

People still do that?


----------



## jaybe (Aug 31, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I would just say "Hi!" in passing, and I'd say about a week after settling in, then try to make more conversation. I've had some crappy neighbors in the past, so I try to get a feel for my neighbors before I try striking up friendly conversation. Sometimes it helps to observe first, then you know what kind of person you're approaching when you go to make nice LOL! I totally agree! Our neighbours on one side are lovely. The Mr helps us out with DIY and my bf helps him out with his computer. It's good to know your neighbours for emergencies and to find out all the neighbourhood gossip. Our neighbours on the other side, huh!, that's a different story. I was going to take cookies round when they moved in. Glad I didn't. Don't like them. Within hours of them moving in I found out they are noisy, stupid, horrible. I really miss the neighbours that were there before. Yes, so I would be friendly, say Hi but check'em out before getting too friendly!


----------



## WhitneyF (Aug 31, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I would just say "Hi!" in passing, and I'd say about a week after settling in, then try to make more conversation. I've had some crappy neighbors in the past, so I try to get a feel for my neighbors before I try striking up friendly conversation. Sometimes it helps to observe first, then you know what kind of person you're approaching when you go to make nice LOL! I agree that you should definitely observe and get a feel for your neighbors before you pop over and introduce yourself. I mean, you don't wanna end up as a hostage in their basement! lol..Also, I think it'd be rude not to introduce yourself because a neighborhood is like a pack of dogs, and when you're new to the pack you gotta go over and let them smell your butt. It's only fair so that they know you're not a threat. lol...


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 31, 2006)

Originally Posted by *WhitneyF* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I agree that you should definitely observe and get a feel for your neighbors before you pop over and introduce yourself. I mean, you don't wanna end up as a hostage in their basement! lol..Also, I think it'd be rude not to introduce yourself because *a neighborhood is like a pack of dogs, and when you're new to the pack you gotta go over and let them smell your butt. It's only fair so that they know you're not a threat*. lol...

LMAO! I love that 'anal'ogy! Brilliant and hilarious!


----------



## Guenevere (Sep 1, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I would just say "Hi!" in passing, and I'd say about a week after settling in, then try to make more conversation. I've had some crappy neighbors in the past, so I try to get a feel for my neighbors before I try striking up friendly conversation. Sometimes it helps to observe first, then you know what kind of person you're approaching when you go to make nice LOL!



Thanks, Aquilah! I was wondering if it would look snobby to wait but that's just silly, if they see us moving in and not introduce ourselves, they'll know it's just 'cause we're so busy! That gives us the perfect chance to scope it all out! LOL!

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif All the neighbors on my street are pretty friendly with each other. We don't hang out together normally but everyone knows each other by name since we've all lived around here for so long. I think it's important to be friendly with your neighbors, too. Back when we had that tornado and our electricity was out for 4 days we were all gathered up the street hanging out since there was nothing else to do. Since we have gas we thankfully still had hot water but the neighbors across the street didn't so we let them take a couple of showers at our house. I've had neighbors bake me something and bring it over to introduce themselves and welcome me when I first moved in somewhere and i've done the same. We're just friendly like that in the South. I see nothing wrong with you baking something and going over to introduce yourself to them. I'm sure they'd appreciate it.



That's the kind of neighborhood I grew up in. It's nice because you look out for each other. If someone's out of town you keep an eye out for the house or something happens and you need each other it's nice to know that you have someone there. (Plus, not only might I bake something for a getting to know you but I LOVE to bake for the neighbors around Christmas!)

Originally Posted by *jaybe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I totally agree! Our neighbours on one side are lovely. The Mr helps us out with DIY and my bf helps him out with his computer. It's good to know your neighbours for emergencies and to find out all the neighbourhood gossip. Our neighbours on the other side, huh!, that's a different story. I was going to take cookies round when they moved in. Glad I didn't. Don't like them. Within hours of them moving in I found out they are noisy, stupid, horrible. I really miss the neighbours that were there before. Yes, so I would be friendly, say Hi but check'em out before getting too friendly!



I'm really hoping that we'll have great neighbors! It's a great area to begin with so that definitely helps! Keep your fingers crossed for cool neighbors!

Originally Posted by *WhitneyF* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I agree that you should definitely observe and get a feel for your neighbors before you pop over and introduce yourself. I mean, you don't wanna end up as a hostage in their basement! lol..Also, I think it'd be rude not to introduce yourself because a neighborhood is like a pack of dogs, and when you're new to the pack you gotta go over and let them smell your butt. It's only fair so that they know you're not a threat. lol...










Thanks, wouldn't that be funny if the custom was to go up and ring the bell and just turn around and bend over for a sniffin'! LOL!!! https://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies4/moon.gif


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 1, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Guenevere* /img/forum/go_quote.gif wouldn't that be funny if the custom was to go up and ring the bell and just turn around and bend over for a sniffin'! LOL!!!



LMAO!


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 1, 2006)

i've done my share of moving and my neighbors always introduced themselves to me. i'd smile at them, i wouldn't ignore them, but they'd start talking.


----------



## redrocks (Sep 1, 2006)

I just moved into our first house this past weekend. I've met the neighbors on either side and across the street. They all initiated the contact first.

The side neighbors and I just said Hello while I was working out in the yard. And we struck up a 10-15 minute converstation. Very nice people.

While we were painting one night the neighbor across the street (husband) came over and brought us a 6 pack of beer and we talked for about 10 minutes. Yesterday the wife came over with a nice "welcome to the neighborhood card" with all their names and phone number on it. She baked a pumpkin bread and brought it over for us. So yummy!

I told Ken that I feel like we are living in a movie. I didn't realize people still did nice things like that! I was used to living in an apartment building where people rarely talked to each other and kept to themselves. So it's very, very nice.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 1, 2006)

Originally Posted by *redrocks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just moved into our first house this past weekend. I've met the neighbors on either side and across the street. They all initiated the contact first. 
The side neighbors and I just said Hello while I was working out in the yard. And we struck up a 10-15 minute converstation. Very nice people.

While we were painting one night the neighbor across the street (husband) came over and brought us a 6 pack of beer and we talked for about 10 minutes. Yesterday the wife came over with a nice "welcome to the neighborhood card" with all their names and phone number on it. She baked a pumpkin bread and brought it over for us. So yummy!

I told Ken that I feel like we are living in a movie. I didn't realize people still did nice things like that! I was used to living in an apartment building where people rarely talked to each other and kept to themselves. So it's very, very nice.

Aww, that's soo nice, Cindy! I'm glad you live in a friendly neighborhood. It really does make a difference.


----------



## Guenevere (Sep 1, 2006)

Well, my husband and I drove through the block today to see if anyone else hasn't moved in yet. It looked like only one other house was still vacant. While we drove through we saw a neighbor hosing off his drive so I stopped and said hi and we introduced ourselves! He was an older gentleman that had just moved in with his wife and was so nice! I'm really excited, we're expecting our keys tomorrow!!!!!!!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 1, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Guenevere* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well, my husband and I drove through the block today to see if anyone else hasn't moved in yet. It looked like only one other house was still vacant. While we drove through we saw a neighbor hosing off his drive so I stopped and said hi and we introduced ourselves! He was an older gentleman that had just moved in with his wife and was so nice! I'm really excited, we're expecting our keys tomorrow!!!!!!! That's cool. I'm excited for ya, too. Congrats on your new home!


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Guenevere* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well, my husband and I drove through the block today to see if anyone else hasn't moved in yet. It looked like only one other house was still vacant. While we drove through we saw a neighbor hosing off his drive so I stopped and said hi and we introduced ourselves! He was an older gentleman that had just moved in with his wife and was so nice! I'm really excited, we're expecting our keys tomorrow!!!!!!! yay! how nice! congrats





Originally Posted by *redrocks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just moved into our first house this past weekend. I've met the neighbors on either side and across the street. They all initiated the contact first. 
The side neighbors and I just said Hello while I was working out in the yard. And we struck up a 10-15 minute converstation. Very nice people.

While we were painting one night the neighbor across the street (husband) came over and brought us a 6 pack of beer and we talked for about 10 minutes. Yesterday the wife came over with a nice "welcome to the neighborhood card" with all their names and phone number on it. She baked a pumpkin bread and brought it over for us. So yummy!

I told Ken that I feel like we are living in a movie. I didn't realize people still did nice things like that! I was used to living in an apartment building where people rarely talked to each other and kept to themselves. So it's very, very nice.

that is soooo nice of them! congrats on your new home! i hope everything's good


----------



## Guenevere (Sep 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *redrocks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just moved into our first house this past weekend. I've met the neighbors on either side and across the street. They all initiated the contact first. 
The side neighbors and I just said Hello while I was working out in the yard. And we struck up a 10-15 minute converstation. Very nice people.

While we were painting one night the neighbor across the street (husband) came over and brought us a 6 pack of beer and we talked for about 10 minutes. Yesterday the wife came over with a nice "welcome to the neighborhood card" with all their names and phone number on it. She baked a pumpkin bread and brought it over for us. So yummy!

I told Ken that I feel like we are living in a movie. I didn't realize people still did nice things like that! I was used to living in an apartment building where people rarely talked to each other and kept to themselves. So it's very, very nice.

I hope I get good neighbors like that too!





Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That's cool. I'm excited for ya, too. Congrats on your new home! Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif yay! how nice! congrats



Thanks!!!


----------



## Elisabeth (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi Guen!

Your idea sounds very European. In Fact over here, you are not only expected to introduce yourselves to your neighbors, you are expected to throw a party (lavish sometimes) to introduce yourselves. To not do so is considered rude anti-social and impratical. Neighbors need each other. You are such a sweetie and smart for feeling this way.

Hey, and I second Lisa's thing about Congrats!!!




Your new house sounds cool. Of course.....I am going to say a Bottle of Wine. We knew I would. It's a great ice-breaker (maybe dress it up with ribbons or something)...at least here in Europe. It is elegant without going overboard. And if they don't drink, they can always give it to someone else as a gift, it is the thought that counts.

Oh, and I also like the Baking idea, too. That's a tad more personal than the wine, but both are good choices...So....do we get to see your house in Vegas????!!!!


----------



## Guenevere (Sep 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Elisabeth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi Guen!Your idea sounds very European. In Fact over here, you are not only expected to introduce yourselves to your neighbors, you are expected to throw a party (lavish sometimes) to introduce yourselves. To not do so is considered rude anti-social and impratical. Neighbors need each other. You are such a sweetie and smart for feeling this way.

Hey, and I second Lisa's thing about Congrats!!!



Your new house sounds cool. Of course.....I am going to say a Bottle of Wine. We knew I would. It's a great ice-breaker (maybe dress it up with ribbons or something)...at least here in Europe. It is elegant without going overboard. And if they don't drink, they can always give it to someone else as a gift, it is the thought that counts.

Oh, and I also like the Baking idea, too. That's a tad more personal than the wine, but both are good choices...So....do we get to see your house in Vegas????!!!!

















Awesome! Thanks Elisabeth! I don't drink often at all so wine was definitely not on my mind, that is a great idea! (Any suggestions on a brand?) I don't have the time to post pics now but I will for sure!!! Remind me if you don't see pics later!
We did get our keys BTW!!!! The move begins! LOL!


----------



## han (Sep 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Pauline* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hiya,my adivce is to NOT get too friendly with your neighbours apart from a passing hello. Becoming familiar with neighbours is not a good idea. Stick with your friends.Just my opionion. i agree


----------



## Annia (Sep 4, 2006)

I think you should give them cards let them know you're moving in and write a little note saying something.


----------



## xXMelissaXx (Sep 5, 2006)

Unfortunately, I have really mean side neighbors who don't talk to us but my neighbors across the street are older and very friendly. My father is a landscaper and offered to help with their yardwork since the man who lives there is too old to do it.


----------



## Guenevere (Sep 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Annia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think you should give them cards let them know you're moving in and write a little note saying something. I was thinking about doing the bottle of wine or maybe even bananna bread and attatching some little tags with our names and address (so they know which house we are). What'dya think?


----------



## Annia (Sep 5, 2006)

I love the wine idea! I didn't read it before but .. I would definitely do that. I love wine!

The wine and cards sound good.


----------



## Guenevere (Sep 6, 2006)

Okay! Pics!

The view of the strip from the bedroom, looking out from my hunny's loft, the upstairs hall, living room, dining, the kitchen!! This was before the carpet. The carpet is like a really light grey. We kept everything real neutral.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 6, 2006)

Beautiful! I love your house!


----------



## Guenevere (Sep 6, 2006)

Thanks! I'm so excited to get stuff moved in!


----------



## melpaganlibran (Sep 6, 2006)

hey, many opinions and they all have a grain of truth to them. My husband and i tended to blow off people who live in nearby apartments. We have had bad experiences with people asking for a cigarette one day, then a ride a week later, then "gas money" after that...then for crack (and not the kind dogs sniff) within a few days from that! disgusting! however I have been living in a house in a cul de sac off and on for years and being in a home-neighborhood is different. i know just a few of my neghbors by first name and it helps in a pinch...one time I couldn't get our lawnmower started and it was awesome to spot a guy out here I knew his name so he came and got it fired up and going right away. Cool! I never gave/recieved any baked goods but one year for the holidays I gave a neighbor of mine a set of jams that came with a spoon and serving jar...probably was good to have with breakfast or something and all of the stuff was sealed. nice little gift set and not expensive (we don't want to embarrass anyone, I think the set cost 5 or 6 dollars and saved me from slavin' over a hot oven) and she seemed really delighted when i gave it to her.

So in a nutshell, be friendly but catious...people can be shady. but not all people are shady like that.

hugs,

mela


----------



## Elisabeth (Sep 6, 2006)

Guen..Your house looks great!! Except you forget the annex (guest house) that Lisa and I and the 20 or so others..Right, everybody...??? that are coming to Vegas in November are going to stay/sleep in...









.

No, your house looks nice, and reminds me how much I miss the desert.

I don't know how big your neighborhood is, or how many wine bottles you would like to give out, but I'm saying/guessing that if it's more than a couple you might want to go to Costco and save $$ on a case of wine. The California wines I like are Clos du Bois Merlot, but I'm not sure what they offer in Vegas. I do know, also that often very good French wines are available and underappriciated on the West Coast. But, on the other hand, that might look too snobby, after all, this is not a date you're going on. Maybe go into a nice, upscale wine shop and ask for recommendations. Then, buy one bottle there, to say thank you for the advice and then see if you can get the same wine by the case for less at Costco or something like that..if that makes any sense whatever. Kinda time-consuming..but you're not in a rush, are you? Parducci vineyards of California also make a nice white wine.


----------



## Guenevere (Sep 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Elisabeth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Guen..Your house looks great!! Except you forget the annex (guest house) that Lisa and I and the 20 or so others..Right, everybody...??? that are coming to Vegas in November are going to stay/sleep in...









. ...GUESTROOM!!!!! LOL!

Originally Posted by *Elisabeth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif No, your house looks nice, and reminds me how much I miss the desert.I don't know how big your neighborhood is, or how many wine bottles you would like to give out, but I'm saying/guessing that if it's more than a couple you might want to go to Costco and save $$ on a case of wine. The California wines I like are Clos du Bois Merlot, but I'm not sure what they offer in Vegas. I do know, also that often very good French wines are available and underappriciated on the West Coast. But, on the other hand, that might look too snobby, after all, this is not a date you're going on. Maybe go into a nice, upscale wine shop and ask for recommendations. Then, buy one bottle there, to say thank you for the advice and then see if you can get the same wine by the case for less at Costco or something like that..if that makes any sense whatever. Kinda time-consuming..but you're not in a rush, are you? Parducci vineyards of California also make a nice white wine.

Thanks!!! I think as soon as we get moved in enough I'll either do the wine (do you think white wine would be too fancy?) or bake some banana bread! I was thinking about printing out little tags with a pic and our names and address, so it would be kinda like a business card... oh, I'll call it a neighbor card, LOL!!!!!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Guenevere* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ...GUESTROOM!!!!! LOL! There's gonna be a freaky party up in that room then! Woo-hoo!


----------



## Guenevere (Sep 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif There's gonna be a freaky party up in that room then! Woo-hoo!


----------



## Elisabeth (Sep 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Guenevere* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ...GUESTROOM!!!!! LOL!

Thanks!!! I think as soon as we get moved in enough I'll either do the wine (*do* *you think white wine would be too fancy?)* or bake some banana bread! I was thinking about printing out little tags with a pic and our names and address, so it would be kinda like a business card... oh, I'll call it a neighbor card, LOL!!!!!

Guen, honestly, in my layman's opinion, white wine is perfect and way better for social purposes. Red Wine, IMO, is too intimate. Unless, of course, you guys are swingers and want to really get to know all of your neighbors. If that is the case, take it to the limit, girlfriend! But Red Wine is more for two people or just to relax and enjoy with. So, yeah, forget the Merlot and go with a nice Pinot Gris or Chardonnay, or talk to a wine savant.


----------



## Guenevere (Sep 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Elisabeth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Guen, honestly, in my layman's opinion, white wine is perfect and way better for social purposes. Red Wine, IMO, is too intimate. Unless, of course, you guys are swingers and want to really get to know all of your neighbors. If that is the case, take it to the limit, girlfriend! But Red Wine is more for two people or just to relax and enjoy with. So, yeah, forget the Merlot and go with a nice Pinot Gris or Chardonnay, or talk to a wine savant. Cool, thanks Elisabeth! Actually, if I ever do drink wine, usually it's white so I'd feel better picking something I know that I like. LOL at really getting to know the neighbors! LOL


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 9, 2006)

wow! sooooooooooo beautiful! i love how bright it is. lots of sunlight. congrats again


----------



## Guenevere (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks Jen, I'll be sure to post more pics once we've gotten stuff moved in, I'm working on curtains right now too!!!


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Sep 9, 2006)

I have never gone out of my to introduce myself to new neighbors. They could be freaks, or serial killers, or nudists, or belong to a weird cult. I would rather just happen upon them naturally...like when I am doing yardwork or something.


----------



## Sally2005 (Aug 29, 2007)

Just say hi and ask the first person you meet to tell you who the other neighbors are so you can get a feeling for who you want to meet. Keep away from the gossip and form your own opinion based on your experiences. Get to know your closest neighbors first. Maybe try to build a list of names and phone numbers in case of emergency.


----------



## veilchen (Aug 31, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Elisabeth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi Guen!Your idea sounds very European. In Fact over here, you are not only expected to introduce yourselves to your neighbors, you are expected to throw a party (lavish sometimes) to introduce yourselves. To not do so is considered rude anti-social and impratical. Neighbors need each other. You are such a sweetie and smart for feeling this way.

Waving hello to a country neighbour!That's really interesting to read, especially the part that people even expect you to throw a party when newly moving in somewhere and if you don't you're considered rude! I didn't know it was like that in Switzerland.

In Austria, it's not like that at all, so I don't know whether that's something generally European. Although I've moved into a new place only once, I have lots of friends who have changed their home about 2 or 3 times, and none of them ever threw a party for neighbours (only for their own close friends to see the new apartment). I think over here people like to keep to themselves, rather watch and see what everyone else is like and only get into contact when the occasion arises by coincidence.


----------



## magosienne (Aug 31, 2007)

just say hi when you meet them, and introduce yourself i'm miss/mrs XX, i live there with my hubby, it's nice to meet you.

talk about the weather, just random stuff, and if you feel like it, invite them to have a drink at home.

that's what we usually do. living mostly on base, we also refer to ourselves by the building and the floor where we live. and it's kind of a tradition to talk about moving and to show how we organized the apartment/house. then the men talk about the job, and the wives about the kids, schools, good doctors in the neighboorhood or useful addresses.

we don't really throw a party, unless it's your first apartment (then your friends will remind it to you lol) or you got a house.


----------



## pj03079 (Dec 13, 2007)

We've moved a couple of times in the same town and my husband met everyone when he was doing yard work. He'd call me out and we'd get introduced. I was comfortable that way because my husband broke the ice.


----------

